# Thread Kill



## he beholds (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Ivan (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, I'll fall on my sword!

*KILL!*


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 21, 2009)

That's happened to me on several occasions. Threadkiller.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting and not letting me be the thread killer this time...
Well, I guess now I need to say, someone please post after me!!!


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 21, 2009)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 21, 2009)

Die thread! Die!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, who gets the last word?


----------



## Devin (Mar 21, 2009)

Threadsecutioner? Not bad.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 21, 2009)

Not only have I too had my share of threads die a lonely death, I've also had the last word that seemed to kill the thread as well. Sorry, I think history will repeat itself once again...(admins, might as well lock this one up and throw away the key, I doubt there will be any more activity here...)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 21, 2009)

Isn't there a flag about this?

Don't thread on me?

Gadsden flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Edward (Mar 21, 2009)

Bookmarking to see how many posts this thread gets.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2009)

Will I be the last?


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 21, 2009)

Saving Benjamin from executing this thread.


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 21, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Saving Benjamin from executing this thread.



Way to fall on the sword! No wait! Now its me!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 21, 2009)

This happens to me in regular conversations!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 21, 2009)

(in wimpyest possible "Lamb Chop" voice)

"This is the thread that doesn't end it jus......" (Cue the Rotten fruit)

Umm.... Sorry.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 21, 2009)

This topic need to be with the other "who is......" posts?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't kill threads!


----------



## brymaes (Mar 21, 2009)

I think I am the resident PB thread killer...


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 21, 2009)

what is going on guys?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 21, 2009)

OK, I'll try. I've lost count of the number of threads I've killed.


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2009)

I killed my own thread by posting it last Sunday, eh Martin? 

Dead as Luther's door nail.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 21, 2009)

You are right


----------



## Theognome (Mar 21, 2009)

The most likely thread killer for this topic is the one who can spam the most nonsense. So it could be Tellville or Marrow Man after all...

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Mar 21, 2009)

The thread killer will be Joshua. Well, he's a mod and only they have power to really kill threads. 
Should we bet on it?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 21, 2009)

Well then I am the "thread killer" killer,  "I just shoot myself a Joshua"


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2009)

Martin, it's way past your bedtime.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 21, 2009)

That used to happen to me all the time...that is why after 6 years I only have 1,900 something posts. Okay...maybe I was just busy, but I have had the tendency to kill threads.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought that only happened to me! Whew!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 22, 2009)

All this time I haven't posted b/c I didn't want to kill the thread. Oh, well, when it's a thread's time, it's a thread's time...


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 22, 2009)

Kill


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2009)

Nope...still alive.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm wanna be in contention for the Threadsecutioner!


----------



## tellville (Mar 22, 2009)

Theognome said:


> The most likely thread killer for this topic is the one who can spam the most nonsense. So it could be *Tellville* or Marrow Man after all...
> 
> Theognome



Ninja Dance.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Tellville! 

I thought I was gonna be the threadkiller.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## APuritansMind (Mar 22, 2009)

May this thread rest in peace!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2009)

[video=youtube;grbSQ6O6kbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grbSQ6O6kbs[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 22, 2009)

Tada! I am the killer


----------



## Theognome (Mar 22, 2009)

Theognome


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 22, 2009)

Ha! so true!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, I'll take one for the team. I'll be the threadkiller!!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 22, 2009)

I already posted the tombstone! Graverobbers!

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 22, 2009)

Thwarted again!  

Curse you Theognome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## he beholds (Mar 22, 2009)

I ♥ you people.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 22, 2009)

Would it be appropriate for the thread starter to kill their own thread when more than one person posts on it? Discuss.

Theognome


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 22, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> Hi.



Um.. wrong thread.

Theognome


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL! Why, are Baptists not allowed?


----------



## etexas (Mar 22, 2009)

I am cardio-paddles to a thread. Any sinking thread I can come on, say something outrageous or off the wall and it comes BACK! ANYONE disagree! Huh! You over there...you disagree! Let's throw!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 22, 2009)

etexas said:


> I am cardio-paddles to a thread. Any sinking thread I can come on, say something outrageous or off the wall and it comes BACK! ANYONE disagree! Huh! You over there...you disagree! Let's throw!



I agree that you wear hats well.

Theognome


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2009)

Moving to entertainment since its become that; that will kill it until tomorrow.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow...some of you turned this innocent little thread into a lawbreaker! Shame on you.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess it weren't so innocent after all.

Theognome


----------



## tellville (Mar 23, 2009)

Given the very nature of this thread it will go on forever unless a mod stops it. The question is which mod wants to be known as the thread killer?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

tellville said:


> Given the very nature of this thread it will go on forever unless a mod stops it. The question is which mod wants to be known as the thread killer?



Now why would you go throwing out a challenge like that? On this board, there's a bucketload of mods that would drool at the idea of getting such a dishonor. Heck, they'd even put it down as their 'title'.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I guess it weren't so innocent after all.
> 
> Theognome



Things don't sin--it's how we use them that is sinful or not.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it weren't so innocent after all.
> ...



Welcome to the sinner club thread then. Ain't it fun?

Theognome


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Mar 23, 2009)

In all seriousness, just about every thread I respond to kills it... *sigh*
Not sure why, though...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like it's still not dead yet..... it got better.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for saving me there... I was kinda getting worried.


----------



## tellville (Mar 23, 2009)

Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > Given the very nature of this thread it will go on forever unless a mod stops it. The question is which mod wants to be known as the thread killer?
> ...



Well I can't wait to see which mod drooled the most


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

tellville said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > tellville said:
> ...



Probably the one who is most Pavlovian.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys...still here?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes Jessi we are 
looking out for


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 23, 2009)

{Moderator closing: I am killing this thread for being non-confessional. I don't know which confession, just pick one.}

This was only a simulated killing of this thread, had this been an actual killing it would be closed and no one could post one more senseless, mindless idling on it. Instead, get that little sparky of a brain stem revved up and post away.

(This has been a test of the Emergency Thread Killing system.)


----------



## he beholds (Mar 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 23, 2009)

It died the death of a thousand paper cuts. Horrible way to go. Better call the coroner. This thing is still jiggling a little. It sure SMELLS dead.


----------

